# Snood



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get a snood? I am sick of Millie's ears getting full of raw meat. :vollkommenauf:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm going to have to get one soon too.. I want Vienna's ears long, but she's '_special_' and eats the hair if it gets too long.. I think I might just make my own :x I know how to knit, and if I just get stretchy yarn, I can pick the color and style of it myself! Maybe add some pretty lace and ribbons.. Yeeeees. C:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would like one to protect Quincy's neck. Something that can be comfortably left on most of the time. I will be watching to see what you discover here.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Didn't somebody post about cutting off old shirt sleeves? Not fancy, but it would work!!! (And be easy to wash!!!)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I use a scrunchie and it works but when my BF feeds them Suri always has meat and bone fragments UGH. I noticed her hair is getting damaged or possibly chewed a bit as well.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't seem to keep a scrunchy in the kitchen because my Mom ends up borrowing it for her own hair. It happens every day. :doh:

So then I end up using a rubber rubberband which totally ruins her hair. OR she shakes her head until the scrunchy goes flying. I really think a snood would be easier, LOL.

I can't imagine that Millie's head would fit through my sweatshirt sleeve!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Look for greyhound specific websites, they are popular in the grey community.


For some reason I'm having trouble finding the good ones, but here's one place, but I've seen better (and cheaper)

http://www.houndtogs.com/category_s/43.htm


ETA: here are some etsy findings...LOVE etsy!

http://www.etsy.com/search_results....d&search_type=handmade&order=price_asc&page=0


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

there are lots of places online to get them.. Mostly Afghan sites. I used to have tons of them for my afghans and made a special one to go around the neck of my show ShihTzu for her collar while doing obedience training. most of mine were fabric with elastic sewn in both ends. Very easy to make they can be very plain or VERY fancy!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Some really nice ones you can get is through the afghan hound rescue website (scroll towards the bottom) I also have gotten some other nice ones at dog shows either from other afghan exhibors or sometimes in the stalls...

AHCA Rescue


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Skye said:


> Didn't somebody post about cutting off old shirt sleeves? Not fancy, but it would work!!! (And be easy to wash!!!)


Lucy wears a sweatshirt sleeve! :lol: I think Carol (Dogsinstyle) makes them too - I've been thinking about getting Lucy a "real" one someday!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ixion said:


> Some really nice ones you can get is through the afghan hound rescue website (scroll towards the bottom) I also have gotten some other nice ones at dog shows either from other afghan exhibors or sometimes in the stalls...
> 
> AHCA Rescue


Wow, I love those! Thanks for the link  I am going to a dog show in Lake St. Louis next Saturday so I will see if they are selling any there. If not, I will order one from that website.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Love Lucy's eyelashes!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm glad you posted this! I just realized New Dog will need one eventually


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> Lucy wears a sweatshirt sleeve! :lol: I think Carol (Dogsinstyle) makes them too - I've been thinking about getting Lucy a "real" one someday!


Grandma, what a big nose you have!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I know from personal experience the houndtog's ones are good quality (we had several for our first grey and even use them on our family's old boy... love him!) They make nice coats, too!

Sadly... my OWN greyhound is the nastiest dog (hygene wise) I have ever come in contact with so I know his nasty self would find some way to ruin a nice one! Seriously... I don't know who ruined his greyhound-clean habits, but it shoooore weren't me!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Only problem Spencer with the greyhound type snoods, is they are meant for keeping the dog warm vs just keeping the hair out of the way, so a dog like my afghans or a standard wouldn't like them as well with all the hair in with the heavy material, I'd think they'd take them off pretty quick! The fabric used in the one that I posted from afghan rescue use thinner cottons and sometimes shear fabric which lets the temp stay down for the dog inside the snood, plus, with a drop eared dog with lots of ear feathering, if they wear a really heavy one for an extended period of time (my afghans wear their fancier snoods around the show grounds so I don't have to reband them at the show) I'd be concerned about them developing ear infections....

ChocolateMillie, glad I could help! I'm unsure of which vendors are in your area that may have them....I've gotten a couple different designs, although while shopping at the show try and avoid the ones with really tight elastic, those are the hardest to try and get them used to, the ones the rescue sell are some of the easiest to get them to leave on, at least from my experience,


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Here is an example of one of my afghans wearing a snood made by Afghan Rescue group, although Calypso (dog pictured) won this one at a show a couple years back!










If you happen to also find ones that look like this (or similar), I'd recommend them too. Any other kind I'd probably avoid.....I'll see if I can get a picture in a bit of all 3 types in one picture....


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

LOL. they look so offended in them!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

LOL Faerie.....in most cases they're happy about them since it means food, greenie or chew bone BUT they don't like their picture taken with the snood on, LOL! Although Taboo (mostly white afghan) is snooping around the office I work opening desk drawers and trying to get my attention by trying to give me "paw" when I'm not asking for it, LOL!!! She's a demanding little brat but love her anyways!

BTW desk drawer opening is something she taught herself, she LOVES to problem solve and make life "interesting"


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she looks like a 50's movie star. needs a convertible. 

and sunglasses.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I bought one at a dog show here...but for the most part we use a human neck gator..we have lots of them and they work great! They are made of fleece and are cheap..you can get them at most stores in the winter or...for us we use our old ones 
Here is a photo of some.. Amazon.com: neck gator


----------



## NewPoodleLove (Dec 29, 2010)

If you knit you can make one...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-snood-for-a-hound-greyhound-dizzy-lily

This is for a greyhound but it's just a tubular piece of fabric so it should be pretty easy to adapt for size if needed. Pick out a warm yarn in an awesome color and go for it! I'm planning on knitting a bunch of things for my poodle when I get him/her.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Found this one it's cheep and water proof so you could use it out in the snow too.
Show Tech Waterproof Snood - Cherrybrook


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I love this one

LITTLE DEVIL hand knit Dog snood Photo Prop by anywear on Etsy

BUT, it says only for dogs up to 15 lbs. Looks like Cappy's getting a new, super-awesome snood! :lol:


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Just make sure that the fabric is not matting the hair. 
I would buy something with a smooth surface


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

here is a photo of Stella in her fancy snood from the dog show


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

faerie said:


> LOL. they look so offended in them!


That's how Bella looks in hers, too! I need to get it back out. We moved, then she got a grooming butcher job, but it's time. 

I bought ours from Carole (Dogs in Style). It's made out of a satiny-brocade fabric. 

She tolerates it, to eat, them comes to me with a pathetic beaten-dog cower begging to have it removed.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

How about free?!
I have tried cutting the short sleeve of a T-shirt and it worked great! 

Now, I cut the end of a scarf and it works awesome! Better than trying to get her head in the sleeve.

Tie it like an old lady but instead of tying underneath the chin do it on top of the head.
Then wrap it back gathering the ears and tie on the back of the neck.
It is adjustable to her size and won't fall off.

Persia doesn't even move. 

If your dog is not too big, I'm sure a bandana would work great tied a la Rosie the Riveter!


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Millie,


(P.s. You can use any large square shape piece of fabric).

All the dogs look so cute, and happy as a fat baby knowing they are going to EAT!

Here is Persia sporting hers.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm resurrecting the Snood thread as I have a question! 
I love these but does anyone know if they fit miniatures as well as standards?(I guess I can e-mail them.) Snoods ? poodleit

Does anyone know of any other vendors for Snoods (specifically for poodles)? I found this one: 
Dog Snoods, Fur Paw Muffs, Fur Scarves & Leggings  - Posh Pawz


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Carole Beresh from Dogsinstyle also makes snoods. She is Dogsinstyle on this forum, you can message her too.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Perfect, thank you CM!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have snoods from both Carole at Dogsinstyle and Olga at Pudleit. Both make wonderful products.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

plumcrazy said:


> Lucy wears a sweatshirt sleeve! :lol: I think Carol (Dogsinstyle) makes them too - I've been thinking about getting Lucy a "real" one someday!


Wow ... look at the lashes on that girl!! Gorgeous, although she looks a tad unimpressed with the photo op  
I am gonna check out these sites too, Russell's ears are also getting bits of raw bone in them now that his ears are longer. Thanks CM


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

pudlemom said:


> Found this one it's cheep and water proof so you could use it out in the snow too.
> Show Tech Waterproof Snood - Cherrybrook



I need one of these. But how do you know which size??


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

I had never heard of/seen a Snood before. The pictures are killing me! So funny.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

meredian, it is funny until you have a poodle with long fluffy ears full of sticky food.  I keep Bonnie's just a tad short so I don't have to deal with food gunk, but I imagine I will need one for Jazz in a while.


----------

